# Frog ID? Green Sip?



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

Someone dropped this little guy(or gal) off at my girlfriends work today saying they got it as a gift and have no idea what to do with it. So now its mine  They gave 0 information about it. I'm pretty sure its a green sip but just would like confirmation. I've got him hanging out in a quarantine tank right now but he seems stressed. I wanna say he looks about 4-6 months ootw.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Jay,

Looks just like my Green Sips (also appears to be a girl). Too bad there are a lot of "unknowns" out there, but Green Sips are pretty distinctive. One of my pairs laid its first clutch just last week!

Good luck with her! Richard.


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Richard. too early for me to decide on the sex but I will definitely take your experienced opinion. Congrats on your first clutch with them. Gets me excited thinking about it.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Looks like a green Sip in decent shape, maybe the camera but is there eye cloud?


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> Looks like a green Sip in decent shape, maybe the camera but is there eye cloud?


Just was the camera's flash.


----------

